# For sale - bunch of tanks + equipment for them



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The tanks are not mine. I promised a friend of mine to help her sell her tanks. This is a special deal. Personal reasons to sell the tanks. Not to make money.

Six 10 gallon tanks with lights, and a custom made stand.

40 gallon planted tank with Electric Blue rams and quite a few plants. Stand too.

Brand new, never used 29 gallon tank with stand and everything else included.

PM me if you are interested. I myself do not know what she would take for it.


--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

pmed you.


----------

